# Canister filter- rena/fluval/ ehiem?



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I have had xp2 and xp3 and loved them but to be honest would like to explore other brands, if its even worth leaving my beloved Renas haha. first off like i said im looking to buy a new canister, was going to build a sump but don't have to time or energy for another year or so. I would ike to describe why i like the xp and maybe someone can tell me if ill have the same freedom with other brands of canisters. the xp series has the baskets that i usually add floss or body scrubbers to aid in mechanical and biological filtration. is this the best bet? or should i try some other brands? i like the look of fluval and people seem to like them but PEOPLE LOVE EHEIM? why? i am in need to devils advocates before i drop 100-200 on a filter also i am looking for something rated from 50-100 gallons


----------



## corsair75 (Dec 21, 2011)

I may be in the minority with this post, but it's an honest opinion. I really like the Marineland canisters, both C-series and Magnum. I have used them quite a bit in the past and had very positive experiences. Like the Rena, they have trays inside you can fill with whatever you like. There are nice detail features like gaskets between those trays to prevent bypass. There is, however, a certain number of them that develop motor trouble. I have never had this happen, so I can't speak to it. The C-series (according to Marineland) are tested for gph at 4' of head with the stock media in place. I don't think anybody else uses that standard.

A dark horse is the Magnum canister. I will say flat out that is my favorite canister, limited as it is. The main housing has no provision for bio-filtration, and the setups that include it use bio-wheels. Avoid those for CO2 tanks as they splash on the return just like a HOB filter. My experience has been that bio-filtration is not so important as it's made out to be when you have enough plants *and* enough water circulation. You can stuff the Magnum's housing with polyfil, and being clear its easy to check how its doing. The carbon cage will hold a HUGE amount of media, and force alot of water through it. It's big enough to hold about a pound of carbon (or whatever) at a time. Service is nice because it has an off switch (!!!!) and the motor base stays under the tank and plugged in when you take the housing over to the sink.

My current tanks are all unfiltered, but I would very much like to setup a tank with a soil base, dense plants, and a Magnum 350 as sole filter. I have had enough luck with non-biofiltered tanks at this point to consider it a bit of a crutch. You can support a very large bio load without it provided you have dense plantings and good 8x-12x circulation.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have used different kinds of filter and the best one so far in easy to clean is the ADA superjet, pricey but worth it.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I run an eheim, and its a beast! I actually used to use the rena xp canisters. Never had an issue with them except for the occasional priming issue. The only thing I didn't like about them is that the media upkeep can be quite pricey. My ehiem costs me about 18 dollars every four months with no issues. I buy a box with 4 fine pads (change one out each month), and one course blue filter pad (change this out every four months). My tank stays crystal. Also room for more fine filter batting and for chemical media. They are a little more expensive at first but I believe they are worth it in the long run. I've been running this filter for over a year now.... I will never go back (unless it breaks! ha!).


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I've run EHEIMs on both SW and FW, there is no comparison to most of the canisters out there. I'm in the middle of a new set-up, went w/ EHEIM 2215 on a 46g bowfront...

Not only do the new-purchased E's come with quick-diconnects, all the filter media you could ask for,
Tough, easy to maintain, and basically silent, for the most part.

Occasionally you'll heart a "burp", due to air in the lines, but you'll get used to it...

PS!- If you go w/ EHEIM, Their surface skimmer attachment is the best bar none...:canada:


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Surface skimmer attachment?


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

jsadlersos said:


> I run an eheim, and its a beast! I actually used to use the rena xp canisters. Never had an issue with them except for the occasional priming issue. The only thing I didn't like about them is that the media upkeep can be quite pricey. My ehiem costs me about 18 dollars every four months with no issues. I buy a box with 4 fine pads (change one out each month), and one course blue filter pad (change this out every four months). My tank stays crystal. Also room for more fine filter batting and for chemical media. They are a little more expensive at first but I believe they are worth it in the long run. I've been running this filter for over a year now.... I will never go back (unless it breaks! ha!).


Ya xp are a pain in the arse to prime hahaha


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't know ehiem had a skimmer attachment. I will find and buy this.... I must have it.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

What's that do. Skimmer for fresh or salt?


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Its a tube that sits at the top of the water and drains into the intake. It has little tines all around the tube that skims the surface film off the top of the water. An over flow box for a sump filter works on the same principal. Fresh or salt...... protein skimmers only work on saltwater.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

That's why I was confused. Thank u for the description.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Honestly, I've never like canister filters and I'm old enough to remember when they were "the great thing" in the hobby. When they came out they were more trouble than good. The were loud, the were a pain to purge air, the seals were poor and leaks were only a matter of time. Now at my age I really don't want to crawl under a stand if I can avoid it.

That said, I bought a Fuval G3 two months ago and I think it's outstanding. I keep a light Bio-load in my 40 and it hands it very well. I would think it could handle up to a 70 planted tank with a light Bio-load too. But, you might want to supplement the water movement some how in a 4' tank or maybe go to the G6

I know these are pricey. To me the labor saving advances justify the price.

Something to think about.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I run an XP on my planted now and am very happy with it. I ran a Fluval 404 years back on a 75g tank with an oscar and was very happy with it as well. Never owned an Eheim, not to say I wouldn't though. I've also have heard good things about Marineland's canister line.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

DogFish2.0 said:


> Honestly, I've never like canister filters and I'm old enough to remember when they were "the great thing" in the hobby. When they came out they were more trouble than good. The were loud, the were a pain to purge air, the seals were poor and leaks were only a matter of time. Now at my age I really don't want to crawl under a stand if I can avoid it.
> 
> That said, I bought a Fuval G3 two months ago and I think it's outstanding. I keep a light Bio-load in my 40 and it hands it very well. I would think it could handle up to a 70 planted tank with a light Bio-load too. But, you might want to supplement the water movement some how in a 4' tank or maybe go to the G6
> 
> ...


Do mind explaining to me the benefit of having a LCD monitor and all the electrical gadgets on the g Series? Like what does it do to help u?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I curretly own renastar, ehiem, fluval. And hands down love my ehiem canister fitlers over the other brands. Flow is great, maintence is much less and best of all they are dead silent, which is best for me as I have tanks everywhere within my house. Also Ehiem has an actual part site, so parts are always available if needed.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

h4n said:


> I curretly own renastar, ehiem, fluval. And hands down love my ehiem canister fitlers over the other brands. Flow is great, maintence is much less and best of all they are dead silent, which is best for me as I have tanks everywhere within my house. Also Ehiem has an actual part site, so parts are always available if needed.


Excellent point in regards to parts. I started this thread for me to purchase a new toy for my tank. But think this could be a valuable reference for people online as well. Feedback on products in the hundred dollar and up range can almost be invaluable. Especially from impartial sources


----------

